# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Californian Bungalow Reno Pics

## Mech Engineer

I am currently rebuilding a 1921 Californian Bungalow (Owner Builder).
Thought that i would share my pictures with as i have enjoyed looking around this site.
I am totally renovating the house and adding 2 bedrooms a laundry, kitchen, lounge, alfresco area as well  converting the second bedroom  in the  original home into a bathroom , en-suite and walk in robes. 
I am also having repoduction windows made to restore the front of the home to original (or very close). 
I will post more progress pics if people are interested. 
Mech Engineer, Vic

----------


## Make it work

Welcome aboard, looks like you got some work ahead of you. 
I too am renovating a CB (early 30's) and am adding rooms and a large pitched roof awning on to the rear. 
Did I notice a lack of ant caps in your pics, don't you get those scary, costly timber chomping little buggers where you are? 
Was that pile of bricks one of the fireplaces not long ago?

----------


## Mech Engineer

Thankyou for the welcome, 
Ants do not seem to be a problem around here but i have used ant caps on the extension as you can see in the pictures. The pile of bricks are the remnants of a chimney. It was not an original and was badly built so down she came.  
Attached are some more pictures of the extension. 
Mech Engineer

----------


## tims

Just wondered how the extension is coming on - any more photo's as yet? 
cheers 
Tim

----------


## Mech Engineer

Tim, progress is reasonably good there has been a lot of work done (as expected) on getting the floor right buy packing and laminating. 
Roof should be going on this week weather permitting
Some of the windows, Bi-Fold Doors and French Doors have arrived. Have give the windows a coat of Dulux Pre-pcoat and the French Doors and Bi-Fold Doors a coat of  Quantum  AquaOil  Gold. 
Have also taken delivery of a 2400 Liter Water tank (Fatboy).
Over the next  2-3 weeks I hope to have the new roof on, windows installed and weather boards on (Lock Up). 
Will post more photos as progress is made. 
Mech Engineer

----------


## Hey Charger

Hi  
I have a 1920's CB as well and thinking in renovating as well.  Intrested to see more up to date pics. My wife and I have no ideas yet.  Can you help?

----------


## Mech Engineer

I will post some up to date pics this week, in the mean time here is one from the front. 
Regards, 
Mech Engineer

----------


## twoblues

Thanks for the interesting thread.... a quick question about the concrete piers you've used. I'v not seen those before. How much pier sits below ground level and how are they set?
Thanks
twoblues

----------


## OBBob

The concrete stumps are very popular in Melbourne and replace the old redgum timber stumps. They are used inteh same way as stumps ... i.e. you dig a hole to whatever the founding layer of clay or rock is (determined on soil report), add a cement layer normally around 200mm thick, install the stump and backfill.  
They are cheap and have a good lifespan (away from coastal areas).

----------


## BobR

FWIW, the How To channel is looking for owner builders with projects under way to register for participating in a programme. Here is a chance for a moment of national fame.

----------


## Dirty Doogie

HI Mech, gee thats a big job you are doing there - how many square metres are you adding? How much is it going to cost? 
Your project is powering ahead good work! 
Cheers

----------


## OBBob

> FWIW, the How To channel is looking for owner builders with projects under way to register for participating in a programme. Here is a chance for a moment of national fame.

  Yep ... nothing like the added stress of your mistakes being broadcast across the country!  :Smilie:

----------


## Mech Engineer

twoblues, 
Old houses down here (Vic) get restumped with concrete stumps as OBob stated. Following a soil test stumps holes were dug to a depth of 1 meter with 200 mm concrete pad at the bottom on the hole, backfilled with soil. 
Dirty Doogie,
Reno & Extension will be around the 200K mark. This is a whole new house at the end of the day. Location of the property justifies  the outlay.
Will post more pics shortly.

----------


## Mech Engineer

> FWIW, the How To channel is looking for owner builders with projects under way to register for participating in a programme. Here is a chance for a moment of national fame.

  Was that national fame or shame? 
Where is this channel broadcast Bob?

----------


## Mech Engineer

Here are some more up to date Pics. Just had sparkies rough-in and the Central heater roughed in. Hoping for plaster in the next 2 weeks then spotted gum solid timber flooring. 
Cheers  
Mech Engineer

----------


## Jappa

How are the renovations coming along. Any more pictures?

----------


## Mech Engineer

Currently working offshore, will post update pictures next week.  
Mech Engineer

----------


## Mech Engineer

Attached are some progress pictures.  First photo is of bath motor bed.  Second photo shows extent of waterproof membrane. All joints were sealed with polyurethane than water proofed with reinforcing tape and membrane (Should Not Leak!)Forth photo shows the bathroom vanity. It was decided to use a short kicker to take some of the weight of the wall instead of wall hanging it. You really carnt notice the kicker once everything was finishedBathroom wall tile are 600 x 300 layed with a 1.5mm grout gapKitchen doors are 2 pak painted by my brother who is a auto painterTimber floors are a mixture of Victorian Gippsland Species hardwoods including Stringy Bark and Silver Top AshWall niches are fitted with low energy "Fozz" Down LightsBi-Fold Doors & French doors are made out of "ThermoWood" Heat treated pine from Finland. This is a close grained timber that is more durable than Cedar. The pine is usually Nordic Redwood that has been heat treated with steam at high temperature. This improves the timbers dimensional stability, biological durability

----------


## Lexi01

I've been wondering what this place looks like on the inside...I walk past it everyday on my way to the station (I live in the same street)! 
Those floors are amazing mate...fantastic job and keep the updates coming.

----------


## seriph1

Excellent job  -  it is a credit to you. What does the configuration of the home end up being: i.e 4 bedroom 2.5 bathrooms and "from-to" how many squares... etc.?

----------


## Mech Engineer

Below is a copy of the original floor plan and the new floor plan.
House was originally a 2 bedroom house of 9.58 squares. 
House is now a 3 bedroom with study, 2 living areas and en-suite and is now 18.78 squares (living) 
Front living room had in the past been opened up into the veranda. We reinstated the front of the house and removed the windows from the veranda. 
Second bedroom and bathroom have now become the walk in robe, en suite and bathroom. 
Decking will now be extended from the alfresco area all the way around to the back.

----------


## mattwilliams78

Wow Mech, great job! Such a light space and well thought out living area, that alfresco deck will catch some sun you wouldn't have otherwise had. I really like it when an old place is brought back to life rather than knocked down to make way for some cookie cutter mcmansion (though maybe that's what people thought of CBs back in the 40/50s  :Biggrin: ) Do you have any more photos? would like to see how you're getting on. 
(BTW I came to this thread because of something you posted I thought was a bit harsh but I can see now you are somewhat justified in your opinion)

----------


## Mech Engineer

Will add some more pictures this week

----------


## sundancewfs

Looks excellent! well done. Have you given any thought to landscaping/outdoors yet?

----------


## newlywed1311

Awww, it's like having the last few pages of a book torn out!  An update would be awesome since we never go to see it totally finished.

----------


## OBBob

> Awww, it's like having the last few pages of a book torn out!  An update would be awesome since we never go to see it totally finished.

  Holy thread dig!

----------


## ChocDog

Yeah but now that it's been resurrected I want to know more as well. How do we get this character back to fill us in on how it all panned out? That reminds me, I should update my own build thread...

----------


## OBBob

> Yeah but now that it's been resurrected I want to know more as well. How do we get this character back to fill us in on how it all panned out? That reminds me, I should update my own build thread...

  
I think your chances are fairly slim. This must be back from when it was Woodwork Forums ... if he happens to have an e-mail address still linked to the site (like I did) he'll get the request ... but he only ever made 17 posts and that was six years ago! Even the guy who lived in the same street hasn't been recently active. It would be nice to see the end product.

----------

